# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  running dogs in potential breeding grounds during the breeding season for gamebirds

## upnorth uplander

I know we all have different opinions on this but would like to hear what you think about it, I personally stay away from all potential breeding areas

----------


## el borracho

yeah me too -I only stick to well worn public tracks which may also have birds visit it often -unlikely they would breed there though  .

One must be sensible though and realize birds can breed anywhere  , dont stop running you dog "just "because there is a possibility you will encounter birds --they will come back and re roost on their nests .

The only reason they don't come back is if you go touching there eggs which you'd be an idiot to do .

Common sense should be used, some of us have a little more than others

----------


## kawhia

i don't run my dogs where any game birds are likely to be this time of the year....... ducks or pheasants.
public tracks don't get much use during the week.... pheasants only need a day to scratch out a nest and start laying.

to actually go hunting for them for pratice this time of the year is bullshit....... go find some pigeons and a trap.

----------


## upnorth uplander

> yeah me too -I only stick to well worn public tracks which may also have birds visit it often -unlikely they would breed there though  .
> 
> One must be sensible though and realize birds can breed anywhere  , dont stop running you dog "just "because there is a possibility you will encounter birds *--they will come back and re roost on their nests* .
> 
> The only reason they don't come back is if you go touching there eggs which you'd be an idiot to do .
> 
> Common sense should be used, some of us have a little more than others




i dont agree with this

----------


## upnorth uplander

> i don't run my dogs where any game birds are likely to be this time of the year....... ducks or pheasants.
> public tracks don't get much use during the week.... pheasants only need a day to scratch out a nest and start laying.
> 
> *to actually go hunting for them for pratice this time of the year is bullshit.......* go find some pigeons and a trap.



it may even be illegel, someone correct me if im wrong. To run a live game trial out of season you need a permit to hunt game out of season

----------


## kawhia

it actually is.......... disturbing a 'fully protected bird' in fact.........

----------


## RCGSP

I avoid 99.9% of potential nest sites. 

There are some places I don't mind dogs being run like the dunes at muriwai by the golf course that are heavily trafficked anyway. The cover in the dunes is too open anyway for nesting. I just keep the dogs in the open grass and out of the heavy cover.

----------


## el borracho

There are a few cosiderations , the biggest is if it is a nesting area at all . Muriwai where i train is overun by man and dog and i dont mean hunting people. Im in agreement with ryan, muriwai has way to much foot traffic  in both weekend and week days for birds to nest there -it is an area of 300y x 200y  it is nice tho  that one can encouter the birds that fly in and out of the area occasionaly while teaching your do to quarter the land.

----------


## el borracho

Years ago i use to train my dog in takapuna on a feild where the old tip was and even there i would encounter birds - its a hazard of running your dog somtimes

----------


## EeeBees

Upnorth Uplander, to me to go anywhere near where there is even 1% opportunity of nesting birds being found is not only unfair but unthinking (go hunt fur or vermin pigeons!!!); on my side of the river (Tutaekuri), the bird population (feral, not escapees from any preserve) is almost at a stalemate and the last thing we need is people with their dogs harassing them...I know, I know... these areas are public access and all that...as a deerstalker you dont go shooting all the fawns...

----------


## kawhia

or allowing ya pig dogs to scragg sows and suckers

----------


## moonhunt

Muriwai is a hot spot for parvo guys,make sure you are all up to date with your shots

----------


## el borracho

> Muriwai is a hot spot for parvo guys,make sure you are all up to date with your shots


thats not good but it is a reflection of how many mutts go there --tons day in and day out -defiantly not a nesting piece of ground .

----------


## Barefoot

Working on the theories in this thread I shouldn't run my dogs on the farm at all as they can be nesting anywhere on our place (literally)  :Sad:

----------


## el borracho

> Upnorth Uplander, to me to go anywhere near where there is even 1% opportunity of nesting birds being found is not only unfair but unthinking (go hunt fur or vermin pigeons!!!); on my side of the river (Tutaekuri), the bird population (feral, not escapees from any preserve) is almost at a stalemate and the last thing we need is people with their dogs harassing them...I know, I know... these areas are public access and all that...as a deerstalker you dont go shooting all the fawns...


 Thats ridiculous , how would you know ? Birds go everywhere -fly , walk , take the bus but they are every where .Sounds like  you don't want to train your dog or even take him for a walk anywhere interesting .I read you guys and think you are all just bound up in fanaticism and to be truthful if Jo wants to train his dog at XYZ and he encounters birds who gives a flying toss --there are so few Dog people that get out and train often it wouldn't make a dent in the  population at all -"especially" where I train !, in fact you cant shoot in that area at all up to about 15km away up  the beach

----------


## EeeBees

> thats not good but it is a reflection of how many mutts go there --tons day in and day out  .


probably not, probably means that the majority of the dogs going there are not vaccinated in the first place...

----------


## RCGSP

> to me to go anywhere near where there is even 1% opportunity of nesting birds being found is not only unfair but unthinking (go hunt fur or vermin pigeons!!!)


 :Wut: 

So you lock your dogs in their kennels from now til May?

Can't hunt fur in any area I can think of. Anywhere there's enough cover for rabbits/hares might hold nesting birds. 

Be reasonable.

On a separate note, bumping a hen off her nest will not cause her to abandon it.

----------


## EeeBees

> Thats ridiculous , how would you know ? Birds go everywhere -fly , walk , take the bus but they are every where .Sounds like  you don't want to train your dog or even take him for a walk anywhere interesting .I read you guys and think you are all just bound up in fanaticism and to be truthful if Jo wants to train his dog at XYZ and he encounters birds who gives a flying toss --there are so few Dog people that get out and train often it wouldn't make a dent in the  population at all -"especially" where I train !, in fact you cant shoot in that area at all up to about 15km away up  the beach


El Borracho, some of us want to see an enduring and sustainable population of birds in our areas...knowing how fickle the pheasant is when she is on the nest, I applaud anyone who exercises a degree of maturity and understanding of the bird we are dealing with.   Well, if you have bird numbers in your area as you are implying, I envy you, it is simply that some of us dont...as I say, it is now we hunt fur...

----------


## EeeBees

> So you lock your dogs in their kennels from now til May?
> 
> Can't hunt fur in any area I can think of. Anywhere there's enough cover for rabbits/hares might hold nesting birds. 
> 
> Be reasonable.
> 
> On a separate note, bumping a hen off her nest will not cause her to abandon it.




Yes, my dogs are locked up for ten months with three Tux aday!!!   I have access to farmland to shoot fur WHERE THERE ARE NO BIRDS...and if there where birds there, then I would go elsewhere...

----------


## el borracho

> El Borracho, some of us want to see an enduring and sustainable population of birds in our areas...knowing how fickle the pheasant is when she is on the nest, I applaud anyone who exercises a degree of maturity and understanding of the bird we are dealing with.   Well, if you have bird numbers in your area as you are implying, I envy you, it is simply that some of us dont...as I say, it is now we hunt fur...


Fair enough EeeBees, the area we are talking about is saturated by two things -birds and humans with dogs all year . As I said at the start of the thread you have to use your common sense more than anything else but to blanket going out to the country side with your dog to train cause birds are laying is just crazy --youll know if you in an area with Polts -youll find them often enough and then youll move away .Birds go back to the nest unlike what Upnorth says .HE REALLY STARTED THIS THREAD TO HAVE A SHOT AT ME !! NOTHING ELSE

----------


## RCGSP

If pheasants are nesting in the area of muriwai that I'm talking about, they are retarded and need to be prevented from breeding anyway to keep their stupidity from getting into the general wild bird population.

----------


## Barefoot

> Yes, my dogs are locked up for ten months with three Tux aday!!!   I have access to farmland to shoot fur WHERE THERE ARE NO BIRDS...and if there where birds there, then I would go elsewhere...


Around Auckland, if there's rabbits there will be birds, so your system simply wouldn't work up here.
I wouldn't even be able to visit to any of the local parks/reserves.

----------


## Dundee

Cmon Eeebees I know your dogs aren't locked up for 10mths :Thumbsup:  They running round your living room :Grin: 

We got no pheasants here and my dogs come with me every day,Jess found a duck nest close too the fence by the pond and we left.The duck nests I have come across can be anywhere from ponds too hedges ,roadside grass verges anywhere on a farm.

I definetly don't go looking for them but hey the dogs may as well be padlocked too the kennels in the breeding season YEAH RITE!

There is one nest I have come across and a duck is sitting on 20 eggs and flys of daily but I can not stay away from this nest as the stock are moved daily nearby. Shes always there the next day,some birds sit tight and don't fly off.

I wouldn't train dogs around a pond this time of a year.

----------


## EeeBees

Mathematics need addressing...it would eight months!!!!!!

----------


## el borracho

Its clear people dont just put there dogs away because birds happen to be breeding they use their common sense and keep there dogs training and avoid to much disturbance on nesting birds

----------


## EeeBees

Of course people dont lock their dogs away...there's more to game than just birds... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

> Cmon Eeebees I know your dogs aren't locked up for 10mths They running round your living room


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## el borracho

> Of course people dont lock their dogs away...there's more to game than just birds...


not if you're a classic pointer setter person

----------


## kawhia

you would get the blunt end of the stick if you were to partake in out of season pratice on a grouse moor if we are to quote the classic card....... i think you will find field trials were designed to fill the gap between seasons.

----------


## upnorth uplander

my dogs dont see any game from the closing of the season to the opening of the next season and there is no difference between the way they handle birds after 8 mnths of being locked up for 80% of that time.

----------


## el borracho

> my dogs dont see any game from the closing of the season to the opening of the next season and there is no difference between the way they handle birds after 8 mnths of being locked up for 80% of that time.


"a mans dogs are always perfect if never seen in public displays" quote from Yesterday  Today& Tomorrow by Leon Mortensn

----------


## el borracho

> you would get the blunt end of the stick if you were to partake in out of season pratice on a grouse moor if we are to quote the classic card....... i think you will find field trials were designed to fill the gap between seasons.


I would well imagine so -but we dont have moors do we and they must practice in other areas other than moors in the off season as "I do" places you are not allowed to shoot in

----------


## EeeBees

> "a mans dogs are always perfect if never seen in public displays" quote from Yesterday  Today& Tomorrow by Leon Mortensn



Oh please, all due respect that that is pretty damn pompous...

----------


## EeeBees

> not if you're a classic pointer setter person


I dont know what a classic pointer setter person is...and how would you suggest one might identify such a person??!!

----------


## el borracho

pointer or setter owner and only hunts them on feathered game = classic pointer setter person

----------


## el borracho

> Oh please, all due respect that that is pretty damn pompous...


its so true tho and it applies to many things --long range shooting for example,,they always shoot sub moa at great distances but nobody was there and they wont front to demonstrate .Also what  is fantastic to one may merely be average to another

----------


## EeeBees

I think someone would have to read the book to understand the context in which this was written...

a hunter not fronting up to repeat a flukey wondrous shot is not being a wallyl...the situation in which we sometimes manage to execute extraordinary shots cannot be easily, if ever, replicated...like two birds with one shot, nothing overly memorable about that (unless the birds are woodcock) but how often does that happen...and when you start in on percentages and average this and average that, what does that mean for me, I ask myself...if my dog retrieves a duck, a pheasant, a quail, a hare and as I have a more than average expectation of him to do so and if that expectation is what I base my dogs work on, then what is wrong with that...he is filling the freezer with wondrous delights...I am not going to slap his ears for executing a retrieve that brings in the bird...whether no one sees it or not and as I hunt alone 96.4% of the time, we rarely have witnesses anyway...so if I was to brag about my bitch's extraordinary work on a totally memorable find of a bird, then you just have to take my word for it because it is true...but it would be even more extraordinary for us to ever repeat that find...

----------


## el borracho

That torpedo want meant for you EesBees as a knock -tongue in check really for Upnorth Uplander and the rifle thing wasn't meant for hunters but long range shooters but I suppose it can flow over anyone who says my blah blah can or does this but never let it be seen to show the fact its correct and does actually happen .Talk is cheap

In this case Upnorth says his dogs work just the same with no training on birds for 8 months -sure but to whose standard ? "come and trial"

----------


## upnorth uplander

hey victoria, Jim had my dog for most of this season, did you and him go for a hunt this year

----------


## EeeBees

No, not this year unfortunately...

----------


## el borracho

haaaaaaaa  Bushie  who ever you are thats funny :Grin:  shit in saying that mine currently looks after mine in the week too

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Easy to do when your mummy is looking after them up north. It's not like you are running them full stop. Talk about full of shit



what parts full of shit *bushie*, yep my pointer lives up north but none of my other dogs do and they dont get run in breeding areas, so im not sure what the point your making is

----------


## el borracho

your as bad as me Z -your Pointer lives with your very good mum up north  and your other one lives with Pointer in Gisborne, you only have a cocker don't you ? you dont run them cause use is too lazzzzyyyyyyy bro lol

----------


## upnorth uplander

> your as bad as me Z -your Pointer lives with your very good mum up north  and your other one lives with Pointer in Gisborne, you only have a cocker don't you ? you dont run them cause use is too lazzzzyyyyyyy bro lol


my pointer that you have seen lives up north during the off season and my 2 cockers live here with me, i sold the other pointer to the guy in Gizzy, my dogs get run every day on a paddock above the marina and at the park down the road, part of my job at the marina is walking the entire place at night so my dogs get walked then too

my mummy( as bushie has put it) likes the security of having a dog live with her, Patch will bark at anyone who comes near the place and as my mum lives alone it gives her time to grab the shotty...lol

----------


## el borracho

Great job Z , lucky find close to home and no pressure -except if some A holes turn up !!!

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Easy to do when your mummy is looking after them up north. It's not like you are running them full stop. Talk about full of shit


1st post and its a shot at someone, great form

----------


## Bushie

Truth hurts eh

----------


## Dougie

> Truth hurts eh


Sorry who are you again?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## el borracho

Bushie,no need to get to  personal-- '''except for me ''  everybody has faults

----------


## Dundee

I think theres a dog fight on but we all no shit about the perpetrators. Whats goin on??

----------


## Dougie

> I think theres a dog fight on but we all no shit about the perpetrators. Whats goin on??


Yeaaaaaap people have their knickers in a twist and it seems hiding behind the internet is the answer for some. Go away or smarten up....our forum is a lovely place, email is great for private shit fights! Not in our bar/coffee shop/lounge please!

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Bushie,no need to get to  personal-- '''except for me ''  everybody has *faults*



theres no fault in having one of your dogs live with someone else, but yep we all got faults...lol

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Truth hurts eh



 why would the truth about my dog living up north with my mum hurt ??????

----------


## EeeBees

Bushie, what breed of dog/s do you have?

----------


## upnorth uplander

you meanies must have scared bushie away, hes gone all quiet on us

----------


## Dougie

> you meanies must have scared bushie away, hes gone all quiet on us


I think when "Coward" is your occupation, you are limited to a lifetime max of two posts on each internet forum.

----------


## Bushie

> you meanies must have scared bushie away, hes gone all quiet on us



I doubt you lot could scare your own shadows  :Thumbsup:

----------


## el borracho

scared

----------


## Dougie

> scared


Haha so you go a tough talk PM too then?

If you have a tweed waist coat small enough, we can tag team 'em in our gentlemanly outfits so as to make it more 'sporting'  :Wink:

----------


## el borracho

comon Gavin  man get off the tread -were having fun lol

----------


## crzyman

If you think calling anyone dogshit fun you will be next

----------


## upnorth uplander

who called who dogshit, fuck i hate it when i miss something

----------


## Dougie

Thread looks better already  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## el borracho

I dunno but I thought he PMd one of you and called someone dogshit hhhaaa -sadly Gav deleted everything --- Bushie was only there to abuse Upnorth Uplander anyway

----------


## el borracho

> If you think calling anyone dogshit fun you will be next


 Is this kinda like when you did something naughty in class and the teacher says -"Do you think this is funny son " please dont try to control our thoughts

----------


## Ruff

LOL well it is entertaining to watch a shit fight that I am not a part of... but now I'll add what I think.... :Zomg: 

I can't let my dogs out of their kennel without there being a chance of them encountering birds... Last year Brick retrieved the entire contents of a duck nest from the creek that flows with 50 feet of our house. I destroyed the nest cause there is no way it was going to last... the hen would have laid again somewhere better.

Having said I do avoid all areas i can where there are good bird populations and don;t even run my dogs at home when I know the young chicks have just hatched and not yet flying... This does mean a few weeks of trips to town (Only a couple of K's) and just doing retrieving drills etc at the rugby park until things settle down.

Pheasants will abandon a nest after only one encounter, they are notoriously terrible parents.

I would never go to a place where I *knew* I would encounter birds during the breeding season, but I think the happy medium is in the middle. Do your very best to avoid them, accept the occasional cock up may happen, but do your best to avoid it. That's what i do... last year down the river here brick put up the entire clutch of babies with a hen.... fortunately they could all fly enough and as he's steady I could call him in... to him it was just like a Quail flush.... :Omg: 

Just be sensible and avoid game for a bit... :Cool:

----------


## Pointer

I havent heard anyone called dogshit in years  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Bugger i missed some shit going down :XD:

----------


## upnorth uplander

> I dunno but I thought he PMd one of you and called someone dogshit hhhaaa -sadly *Gav* deleted everything --- Bushie was only there to abuse Upnorth Uplander anyway


whos Gav???

----------


## Pointer

"...Twenty-four years I've been living next door to Gav, Gav!? who the fuck is Gav?"

----------


## el borracho

crzyman

----------


## EeeBees

What was this thread about again...ummmm :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## moonhunt

Bushie or not bushie

----------


## Pointer

Gav! Gav?

----------


## el borracho

Gavin is Crazyman the moderator who banned bushie and edited the posts

----------


## Pointer

Bushie! Bushie? Who the fuck is Bushie?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48jvcIrlNEI

----------


## Pointer

Or maybe where the fuck is bushie?  :Psmiley:

----------


## el borracho

the original ''Who's on First''

Abbott and Costello - Who&#39;s on First - 1952 TV Show - High Quality - YouTube

----------


## upnorth uplander

:Psmiley: 


> What was this thread about again...ummmm


being a setter man, ELB has to train his dog all year round cause it forgets what its meant to do come hunting season   :Zomg:   :Psmiley:

----------


## el borracho

hahaha true its because I hardly ever actually hunt as such !!! This next season though I will be out abit more with upnorth uplander chasing a few  :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

> hahaha true its because I hardly ever actually hunt as such !!! This next season though I will be out abit more with upnorth uplander chasing a few


El B I hope you know I am going to come up there and hug the crap outta' your new girl  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## el borracho

well when I find one after my wife moves on the could be interesting hahaha :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

I meant your bitch, silly. Human girls....ich, coodies!

----------


## el borracho

Bushie , nothing wrong with a bit of banter or slinging abit occasionally but personal attacks without other informative posts  will just get you banned and that aint hard to do if you want that .
Add some positive comments and the Dog crew here are not that easily offended Im sure although I am as Im quite a softy so please dont mention height weight extreme good looks and having seen tweed better than mine

----------


## Bulltahr

> Bushie , nothing wrong with a bit of banter or slinging abit occasionally but personal attacks without other informative posts  will just get you banned and that aint hard to do if you want that .
> Add some positive comments and the Dog crew here are not that easily offended Im sure although I am as Im quite a softy so please dont mention height weight extreme good looks and having seen tweed better than mine


Yeah man, keep the trolling off the boards... troll away using PM's by all means............. :Zomg:  (Just not to me)

----------


## Dougie

Wait a sec, El B does the tag on your tweed read "Portly"?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Ruff

I know Bushie... he's actually alright, just likes a stir... I don;t relate, but hey to each their own,. :Pacman:

----------


## EeeBees

And it is likely yours will be being banned...the only stirrer anyone ever likes is the olive on a toothpick in  dry martini

----------


## Ruff

> And it is likely yours will be being banned...the only stirrer anyone ever likes is the olive on a toothpick in  dry martini


Now now EeeBees you don;t mind winding me up occasionally........  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

> Now now EeeBees you don;t mind me up occasionally........


 :Grin:  but I know you can take a bit of cheek!!!

----------


## Ruff

Only so much....  :Cool:

----------


## EeeBees

Yes.   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

I'm staying out of this one "Who let the dogs out?" :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

> I'm staying out of this one "Who let the dogs out?"


Pass the popcorn Dundee!   :Beer:

----------


## Bushie

> I know Bushie... he's actually alright, just likes a stir... I don;t relate, but hey to each their own,.


Stop that, you will spoil my bad rep  :Grin:

----------


## Ruff

> Yeah, much like a child having a tantrum. So you missed a shoot. Suck it up butter cup


Don't be a little bitch!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## upnorth uplander

what happened between me n ........ etc is between us, but if you really want to drag it up bushie, go for it

----------


## el borracho

Bushie -we all have our dramas and I am the first to admit that but we can be better people and grow and forgive  and move forward to a better place with each other ---my Zen for the day

----------


## Bushie

> Bushie -we all have our dramas and I am the first to admit that but we can be better people and grow and forgive  and move forward to a better place with each other ---my Zen for the day



Hahahaha ha fuck you will be a Green Party supporter next

----------


## el borracho

I am an  right wing supporter Bushie but also not so stupid to grow a disharmony amongst others for no gain - invest in things that grow and prosper -my seed for you to plant in your garden today

----------


## Ruff

Funniest thread in sooooo long.

----------


## el borracho

its no biggy at all -smelly fart but no shit

----------


## Dougie

> what happened between me n ........ etc is between us, but if you really want to drag it up bushie, go for it


Yeah go on, tell us all then  :Have A Nice Day:  I've got a whole bag of popcorn ready. Shortland Street is on in three hours so hurry up and get onto it.

----------


## Bushie

> I am an  right wing supporter Bushie but also not so stupid to grow a disharmony amongst others for no gain - invest in things that grow and prosper -my seed for you to plant in your garden today


Some suffer fools better than I do. If I don't like you I'm never going to say otherwise. 

Now get out and weed my garden bitch  :Thumbsup:

----------


## el borracho

I would ask respectfully that you don't attack Z anymore Bushie as were gaining nothing for it,pitch in opinion not venom

----------


## el borracho

good now Bushie are you a dog man

----------


## veitnamcam

> Stop that, you will spoil my bad rep


Yea its a big man that threatens a less than 70kilo girl via PM,Il take that challenge

----------


## el borracho

Bushie if you have pm.d a member in an offensive manner might I suggest a public apology so all can move on

----------


## Dougie

I'm fine, just chilling here on the couch with my popcorn  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bushie

See, he/she is fine. Actually I thought it was guy.

----------


## Dougie

He/she/it is infact a female, a person, and pretty sick of you Mr Bushie. I am fine because I am happy with myself and my friends (of which there are many on this forum) and don't need to poke fun at others or dwell in the past in order to make myself feel worthy of oxygen.

----------


## RCGSP

Frickin Canadians.

Always so polite

Tell em off Dougie

----------


## Spanners

> I'm here, some anal retentive banned me for a day or 3, oh boo hoo. Seems you girls are a bit sensitive


Nope - we're just not going to put up with your shit.

You joined to stir and have been pulled up about it.
If you want to continue to do so, then your existence here wont continue.

There is half a dozen guys here with the ability to Ban permanently, all ready to go
Over to you now

----------


## Dougie

> Frickin Canadians.
> 
> Always so polite
> 
> Tell em off Dougie


 :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

Get the rubber out and erase him

----------


## Pointer

I reckon - this thread has dribbled on enough - it is of no relevance to anything. A bunch of children wailing. Moderators its rubbish like this that will set the standard for what members here can think they can get away with... So put your boss hat on, clean this thread up, then clean your member list up. Job done

This isn't what NZHS is about

----------


## Bushie

> good now Bushie are you a dog man


Of course. I have two. A lab and a rottie.

----------


## el borracho

Do you put alot of time  into training the lab or attend North Auckland gun dog trials . I am not a lab man myself but run a Setter "the best breed of  dog in the world "

----------


## Bushie

Not as much time as I should, but she does enough for me to be happy. I went to Teresa for guidance on training. I'm not getting sucked into the best breed debate

----------


## el borracho

A bit of humor Bushie :Wink:  was her guidance in training of value ? I haven't really used a personalized trainer myself but certainly see the benefits with someone who has guided many dogs through the stages of hunting .Is there any reason you would involve yourself in the club scene for the betterment of your lab?

----------


## Bushie

Yeah it was, I asked her how I go about training certain things and she would show me. For what it cost is was fantastic value for money. I don't involve myself in the club seen.  To busy for that

----------


## el borracho

For me itis apart of my sporting life and to be involved in building good dogs , hope you consider giving it some time when you can - trialing that is

----------


## Bushie

Went and watched a trial. Helped where I could. Was a good day

----------


## el borracho

Good crew and plenty of stuff to be learnt

----------


## Dundee

El B are you the lion tamer? :Grin:  Things are getting calmer :Thumbsup:

----------


## el borracho

Bushie one must cultivate things that are positive and worth growing the rest leave alone --add to our conversion and leave PMs in the personal files--the Xfiles

----------


## Bushie

> Bushie one must cultivate things that are positive and worth growing the rest leave alone --add to our conversion and leave PMs in the personal files--the Xfiles



There you go channeling Sue Bradford and Nador again, just when I was starting to like you

----------


## el borracho

:36 17 4: love not war

----------


## Dougie

You're watching the Xfiles? Are you doing Bushie doggy style????  :Wink:

----------


## el borracho

Naughty girl Dougie and no not doggie style it'S GAN NAM STYLE :Zomg:

----------


## Ruff

Bushie, pull your head in... yeah sure an internet stir is gold in some states of mind... but really old son. you got enough to front up with and show them all up?  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Ruff

Cause internet talk is cheap... but dogs give their own verdict in front of a crowd.

----------


## Dougie

> Cause internet talk is cheap... but dogs give their own verdict in front of a crowd.


Oh whoops, I thought Bushie had said that and I was going to comment that it is very true!!  :Thumbsup:  show us some pics of yer dogs Bushie. What flavour is your lab?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

